# New 2 for 1 Primetime offer & list change



## eschjw (Aug 2, 2016)

I received an email today with a new 2 for 1 deposit offer. It is for deposit  locations and seasons on the primetime list, are six months in advance and are one bedroom or larger. This offer is for good qualifying deposits until the end of August. DAE usually runs this promotion once or twice a year. You do have to pay the regular exchange fee of $169 for the exchanges using this special. You can always exchange for just a $1 if you meet the qualifications and don't want a 2 for 1.  

To see if your week is eligible, click on the primetime list on daelive.com. When I did today, I was pleasantly surprised to see that a week I own in Pigeon Forge/Gatlinburg TN is now on the primetime list for Summer and Fall. I am also sure that there have been other changes made to the list. If you have not looked at it recently, now might be a good time to do so.


----------



## Ask DAE (Aug 2, 2016)

*The deal is even sweeter!*

During this promotion your PrimeTime week can be at least 8 weeks to check-in date, not the normal 6 months!
Call to see if your week qualifies: 800.468.1799. Or check online: http://www.daelive.com/articles/bannerarticle.aspx?BannerID=3910


----------

